# iPhone car charger problem?



## Maxypoop77 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi guys,

Just wondering if anyone else has had this problem whereby I've bought 2 chargers now... And after 5 mins of plugging them in... It says 'this accesory (sp?) is not able to be used with this iPhone!' 
It has happened to both chargers? Just wondering if it's happened to anyone else and have they sorted it?

Thanks... Max
P.s it's a £1.99 one from flea bay.


----------



## ajb100 (Jun 23, 2009)

in apples infinite wisdom, they somehow changed the way the iphone charges compared to all the other ipods.

its the same with most slightly older head units in that they cant charge the iphone. you can however buy a little adapter that goes on the lead between the plug and the iphone. not sure what theyre called, but a shop near me sells them for like £13!! think you might have to try and find an iphone specific one


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I tried a couple of older iPod chargers & a generic one & none worked with the iPhone.

Ended up shelling out about £15 for the official Apple iPhone charger & that worked fine. Very clever whatever Apple have done.


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Ive had two off the bay and both worked perfect. Both £1.99 white ones .


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I use a little usb socket charger with the white charging lead never a problem. sometimes when i attach my iphone to the Zeppelin it gives me that notice about accessory not compatible bunf ,I just ignore it after all the Zeppelin was made for the iphone and ipod touch :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I think they switched the power wire over between iPod versions...

Spend more than £1.99 and you'll be fine. :lol:


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

I bought a car charger from blueunplugged & it works a treat


----------



## Daz8n (Sep 22, 2009)

Griffin Powerjolt... about £9 on eBay!! Perfect!!


----------



## Rorence (May 9, 2017)

Now I have used to charge iPhone in car with power inverter. A 200w DC 12v to AC 110v power inverter from bestek is my first choice. Simply connect it with car cigarette lighter charger outlet. I like this charger since it is much convenient for me to take away. If you need to catch more information about this charger, you can search bestekmall on Google. Warm regards.


----------

